# Sponsoring a stepchild? HELP



## expatdj (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Is it possible to sponsor a stepchild? We are moving from Kuwait to Dubai in July and my husband wishes to sponsor my daughter. We have changed her name by deed poll and will have a passport that has her new family name. We also have a document that shows agreement by the father that he agrees to her living overseas. We are British incidentally. 

Has anyone had any experience in sponsorship of a stepchild? What documents are required to do this? I will have her birth certificate attested, along with the father's agreement letter. Is there anything else needed and most importantly can it be done? We had a nightmare in Kuwait and I sponsored her with my job. However I don't plan to work in Dubai. I want to have all the necessary paperwork before we arrive in Dubai. I have searched the web, called the DNRB but have no answers as yet.

Can anyone advise us if this is possible? I read threads from 2010 of a stepchild sponsorship where the child changed their name at age 10 but was now 21. I wanted to know if there is any up to date information on this subject. Please let me know if you can or who we can call to ask.

Thanks in advance

DJ

Your advice is welcomed.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

expatdj said:


> Hi Everyone
> Is it possible to sponsor a stepchild? We are moving from Kuwait to Dubai in July and my husband wishes to sponsor my daughter. We have changed her name by deed poll and will have a passport that has her new family name. We also have a document that shows agreement by the father that he agrees to her living overseas. We are British incidentally.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience in sponsorship of a stepchild? What documents are required to do this? I will have her birth certificate attested, along with the father's agreement letter. Is there anything else needed and most importantly can it be done? We had a nightmare in Kuwait and I sponsored her with my job. However I don't plan to work in Dubai. I want to have all the necessary paperwork before we arrive in Dubai. I have searched the web, called the DNRB but have no answers as yet.
> ...


I just had one of my people do this, the attested letter from the father was the thing they needed out of the ordinary.


----------



## expatdj (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi XDoodle******
Thanks for you reply. I have the no objection letter ready but I wondered if you had the document attested by UAE embassy before entering the country? Previously I had documents legalised by FCO in the UK when we moved to Kuwait. However, I understand that many documents need legalising at the UAE embassy in London before I arrive in Dubai. Can you shed some light on this?
You say one of your people just do this, was this an employee of yours? Sorry for all the questions I just want to ensure I come armed with all documents I need to arrange our daughters residency smoothly.  Thanks in advance for your help.
Expatdj


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

expatdj said:


> Hi XDoodle******
> Thanks for you reply. I have the no objection letter ready but I wondered if you had the document attested by UAE embassy before entering the country? Previously I had documents legalised by FCO in the UK when we moved to Kuwait. However, I understand that many documents need legalising at the UAE embassy in London before I arrive in Dubai. Can you shed some light on this?
> You say one of your people just do this, was this an employee of yours? Sorry for all the questions I just want to ensure I come armed with all documents I need to arrange our daughters residency smoothly.  Thanks in advance for your help.
> Expatdj


They were attested at the UAE embassy in South Africa after they arrived, get it done before you come.

Yes, this person was an employee.


----------

